# Gute Karpfengewässer?



## Flox87 (13. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte nächstes Jahr gerne einmal ein paar Gewässer außerhalb Bayerns ausprobieren.
Kann mir jemand vll was empfehlen?
Kriterien wären: Zelten, Nachtangeln, Futterboot erlaubt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Knispel (13. September 2013)

*AW: Gute Karpfengewässer?*

Lac du Der, Lac du Cassien, Redmire Pool, diverse Flüsse in Australien, Po, Colorado River, der 11 ha große "Gartenteich" meines Nachbarn usw.


----------



## Firehawk81 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Gute Karpfengewässer?*

:q|muahah::q
Top Antwort.

Außerhalb Bayerns wird die auswahl ja schon recht eng.

@TE: Ein paar Einschränkungen (z.B. Bundesland, wie weit weck) wären schon hilfreich für uns. Ich könnte dir z.B. einige Gewässen in Sachsen nennen.


----------



## Andal (13. September 2013)

*AW: Gute Karpfengewässer?*

Wobei der Po sicher die besten Empfehlungen in Sachen Preis und Leistung mitbringt.


----------



## Flox87 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Gute Karpfengewässer?*

Mit außerhalb Bayerns meinte ich schon noch Deutschland  Entfernung ist egal und Bundesland auch.


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Gute Karpfengewässer?*

Dir ist ja hoffentlich klar, das C&R und Grosskarpfen angeln ein frevel ist..oder?


:g

Sorry....ich konnte mir das jetzt nicht verkneifen...

|clown:|clown:

Petri


----------



## Andal (13. September 2013)

*AW: Gute Karpfengewässer?*

Darum habe ich auch den Po empfohlen. Dort ist es ausdrücklich untersagt, Karpfen zu entnehmen und er liegt näher an Bayern, als so manches Revier sonst in Deutschland.


----------



## Flox87 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Gute Karpfengewässer?*

Ja C&R das ist ein Thema für sich. Arbeite in der Fachberatung für Fischerei und muss mich sehr oft mit diesem Thema auseinander setzten :c


----------



## Criss81 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Gute Karpfengewässer?*

Und am Cassien ist aufgrund einiger der lieben Karpfenspezies das Nachtangeln verboten, lieber Knispel


----------



## marcus7 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Gute Karpfengewässer?*



Andal schrieb:


> Darum habe ich auch den Po empfohlen. Dort ist es ausdrücklich untersagt, Karpfen zu entnehmen[...].



Tatsache? |bigeyes

Das wusste ich noch gar nicht bzw. nie gehört.

Oder war das Spaß Andal? Falls nicht, gibt es dafür auch einen offiziellen Grund?
Besonders selten ist er ja nun nicht dort.

lg


----------



## Andal (13. September 2013)

*AW: Gute Karpfengewässer?*

Das war letztes Jahr die offizielle Ansage im Camp. Wenn man sich anschaut, wie dort ungarische Fleischfischer zu Felde ziehen, dann ist es auch mehr als verständlich.


----------



## Knispel (13. September 2013)

*AW: Gute Karpfengewässer?*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Und am Cassien ist aufgrund einiger der lieben Karpfenspezies das Nachtangeln verboten, lieber Knispel


 
Ja ? als ich seiner Zeit dort geangelt hatte , Mitte der 9oer Jahre des Letzten Jahrhunderts, durfte man das noch. Da gab es dort auch nur eine Handvoll Angler ...


----------



## Criss81 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Gute Karpfengewässer?*

Knispel, nur ne Handvoll...sagt doch schon alles aus. Du, mein Vater und auch andere ältere hier am Board seid echt zu beneiden. Und das meine ich von tiefstem Herzen. Ich wäre gerne nochmal 5 Jahre alt und mit meimem Vater an der Eider Fruher war doch einiges besser


----------



## Andal (14. September 2013)

*AW: Gute Karpfengewässer?*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Knispel, nur ne Handvoll...sagt doch schon alles aus. Du, mein Vater und auch andere ältere hier am Board seid echt zu beneiden. Und das meine ich von tiefstem Herzen. Ich wäre gerne nochmal 5 Jahre alt und mit meimem Vater an der Eider *Fruher war doch einiges besser*



Lass dir von einem alten Sack gesagt sein: Früher war es anders. Wirklich besser war es nicht.


----------



## Knispel (15. September 2013)

*AW: Gute Karpfengewässer?*



Andal schrieb:


> Lass dir von einem alten Sack gesagt sein: Früher war es anders. Wirklich besser war es nicht.


 
Andreas, da kann ich dir nur Recht geben, ich wurde damal als die Boillies gerade aufkamen genau so ungläubig angeschaut wie heute, wenn ich mit meinem Gerät losziehe, obwohl das bestimmt nicht etwas neues ist :
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/pcat/520927/display/27452719


----------



## Ospe (15. September 2013)

*AW: Gute Karpfengewässer?*

Servus ,

wollte mal hören ob jemand von euch erfahrung in Northeim Hessen hat und ob ihr mir vllt ein paar tipps geben könnt.

Hier der link:
http://www.northeim.de/585.html


für tipp´s bin ich sehr dankbar


----------



## H.Christians (19. September 2013)

*AW: Gute Karpfengewässer?*

Komm nach Ostfriesland. Mehr Gewässer zum Karpfenangeln wirst du in Deutschland nicht finden.
Fangen kannst du in so gut wie jedem Gewässer deine Fische, auch ohne große Futterorgien.

Wenn du weitere Infos möchtest, kann ich dir gerne welche geben


----------



## HerrHamster (19. September 2013)

*AW: Gute Karpfengewässer?*

@ H.Christians
also ich hätte da schon gerne ein paar Infos, denn OF ist ja nicht soweit weg von Bremen!


----------



## HerrHamster (21. September 2013)

*AW: Gute Karpfengewässer?*

Hopp

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dirk T (22. September 2013)

*AW: Gute Karpfengewässer?*

Hallo,

versuche es doch mal in der Elbe...Natur pur und zu den Karpfen kommen noch die Kapitalen Graskarpfen.

mfg


----------



## Main Doktor (24. September 2013)

*AW: Gute Karpfengewässer?*

Hallo ,
 einen guten See zum Karpfenangeln gibt es in Froschhausen bei Seligenstadt  .
 Gastkarten Verkauft Angel Spray in Krotzenburg.

lg


----------



## vergeben (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gute Karpfengewässer?*



Dirk T schrieb:


> versuche es doch mal in der Elbe...Natur pur und zu den Karpfen kommen noch die Kapitalen Graskarpfen.



Warst Du nach dem Hochwasser mal auf Karpfen bzw. Graskarpfen unterwegs? Ging in diesem Sommer etwas oder hat die Flut ihre Spuren hinterlassen?


----------

